# Entry Test Questions



## tayyaba (Oct 14, 2012)

there is alot of confusion in my mind. which institution to be chosed for entry test prepration. also what books to study. can anybody help me to fiure this out please. i am a 2nd year student yet! but want some guideline....


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

dont go any academy do self study join test session at end just concentrate on your text books and sallybus nothing else and my suggestion is make flash cards for mcat it helped me a lot start making now so at end it would be a great deal to you:thumbsup: by the way nice avatar


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

KIPS and Zawiya Academy are the finest I know. I joined Zawiya and found them really good.


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

kips isnt good enough for entry test prepration, Star is much better than kips...


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

true kips just keep your mind boggled with all the insanely difficult questions so when in MCAT u are faced with easy ones u mess them up. plus i joined their test session too and there were many questions which were so twisted and beyond our level that the teachers themselves skipped them and said that they shouldnt give us questions like that. so my advice is the same.......... stay away from kips. star is better.


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

i went to kips,
and I think that it really doesn't matter,
you just need to do self study of the text books,
and just thoroughly read the syllabus, that would be enough..
And in the end join a test series may be, kips if in pindi, in lahore star is better, i have heard..


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

i think kips is better .i studied at kips and got 968 marks, for mcqs get carvan mcat book


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

I think star is the best of all academies. KIPS is not really bad either. DO NOT even consider the Punjab college academy it's useless and practices as many MCQs as you can. DO take the test sessions as well. There are some MCQ books by "Ilmi Publishers" try them i find them really helpful


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

guys for a pre med student who have only 3 months for prep why they waste supposed their time on academies that are good for none the more you self study the more better you are


----------

